
Ask HN: Why are 95% of messages on LinkedIn trash? - soupdiver
I recently started looking for a new job and updated my LinkedIn status.
In the first sentence I write that I only look for REMOTE and FREELANCE (caps used as on my profile) positions. Still 95% of messages I receive are either permanent or on-site.
Sometimes also the required skill is completely off but this doesn&#x27;t happen too often.<p>So, I wonder, is it only the minority (hopefully) of bad recruiters just sending out mass&#x2F;spam messages which I get to my inbox or don&#x27;t I understand how recruiters work on online platforms like LinkedIn. I&#x27;m also not searching in some niche area I guess, Golang + Cloud should have some demand.
You folks have the same experience?
What do recruiters say to this?
======
Cactus2018
Internal vs external. Recruiter vs sourcer. Direct hire vs contract placement.

Your 95% messages are probably coming from external sourcers working on
contract placement roles. Their motivation is to get any type of lead and pass
you up the chain.

My experience is to ignore them if the job is not relevant or they seem scamy
- and to ask simple questions to quickly screen them (who is client? what is
salary?) Suddenly 95% of them disappear.

Edit; Turn this setting off: jobs-->career interests-->"let recruiters know
you're open"

~~~
soupdiver
yeah, this basically confirms my experience and is also what annoys me so
much. Not even investing 5s to read the first sentence of the profile... just
wasting time for every one.

------
nvr219
I encourage everyone to delete their LinkedIn account. I guess if you need one
when looking for a job, create an account and then delete it when you're done.

~~~
rman666
That’s funny. I find LinkedIn to be one of the most useful applications
available. I’ve used it for networking, job search, finding prospects and
clients, researching competitors, and more. It’s really an invaluable tool for
me. To each their own, I guess.

~~~
moocowtruck
yea definitely, i found it to be horrible and not very useful for job
searching.. It's a place where everyone good buddy pats each other on the
back, use fake fancy titles, and where you get constantly spammed for jobs
your not interested in..

its difficult to actually believe anything you see on that site

------
vfulco2
LI is so strict with its rules and data usage generally. I wish they would
fight hard to cut back on the obvious spam. Ruins the experience and makes it
harder to sell its use to job seeker clients.

